# planning dodge pickup conversion



## alvin (Jul 26, 2008)

Welcome arklan

The wiring diagram looks right. And the truck does too. I don't think I would paint it.

Alvin


----------



## PeterH (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi there,

Sounds like a fun project. Unfortunately, I think your budget is very low for this project. I converted a 1991 Geo Tracker/Suzuiki Sidekick last year and it will go 100 KPH with a range of 50 miles. (not that I ever go that far without a recharge) My finished rig weighs 2640 pounds which is about 300 pounds over its original weight. It is carrying around 45 CALB 130 Ah cells.

That project required little body or restoration work and I spent over $18000 USD to get it on the road. Basically, the roller worked out to be free even after a paint job and some other prep work that I did. Mostly because it was cheap to begin with and I was able to sell the motor from my roller.

I used a series wound DC motor from Kostov. In hindsight I should have spent more and gone with an AC motor or a Warp motor with the front aux shaft.

In your favor is the fact that the market has changed a lot in just the past two years. You should be able to find an AC system easier now than I could 2 years ago when I started.

I suggest you find out how much your Dodge weighs as a start and do some math to see what it will take to push that much weight around. If you decide to move forward, it will take a while to get the truck ready for conversion and during that time, prices might go down a bit or something new might be on the market when it is time to start buying the EV essentials.

Anything can be converted for enough cash... the question is do you want to eat during the same time period?  

Good luck with this and let us know what to you decide to do!

Pete


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

arklan said:


> iv considered the warp motors but i really want to get something brushless, dont want to have to keep replacing brushes all the time.


You talk about change each 100 000 km or more... too often?

For low budget, dc brush motor is the only choice at this moment.
Maybe try to find used forklift motor.


----------



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

:S i was reading a forum where the guy had to change his brushes every 15k km
100k is heaps good


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi, Guessing around 1946? model. If the mechanicals are complete and running, you would have no trouble selling this to finance a lot lighter ,modern & safer conversion. But hey! it would be a terrific finished project. The suggestion of not painting would qualify it as a soulmate for "Christine", as done in the "Futurama". episode.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

Supposedly patina finishes are gaining in popularity.

http://www.barrett-jackson.com/application/onlinesubmission/lotdetails.aspx?ln=94&aid=443


----------



## Zappo (Sep 1, 2011)

Pretty cool Arklan. I would really like to see you get that converted. I've got a 1946 Dodge truck that I started customizing years ago. I got the body sitting on a newer chassis with a 383 V8 and automatic. I planned on adding a supercharger since there is so much room between the engine and hood. Unfortunately, I haven't touched it it a few years now. I kinda got hooked on the EV conversions instead.

Please keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

on a vintage car forum someone with a pickup similar this one said his weighed about 1600kg so its not overweight but i wont know for sure until i take a proper look at the plates on the firewall.
im going to be restoring this truck anyway and so the ev was a cool thought. if it turns out its not practical ill just stick a v8 in it. but not with an automatic i dont know why so many people put autos with v8s, the car is meant to be driven.
if i made it in to a rat rod it could never be registered for the road and even if it did id get a yellow sticker from the first copper who saw it.
tbh i havent thought about what colour to paint it yet but was thinking of one of the original colours it would have come with.
the benefit of being a pickup is that i can store all the batts in the back for better weight distribution and ill be able to pick up a few items for the workshop.


----------



## Hawks (Dec 12, 2012)

Caps18 said:


> Supposedly patina finishes are gaining in popularity.
> 
> http://www.barrett-jackson.com/application/onlinesubmission/lotdetails.aspx?ln=94&aid=443


lol, "Exterior Color: RUSTY" had me dying

I would LOOOOOOOOVE to do a truck like this. Pretty much my dream. But I would say 10k is more like the budget to restore that thing back to condition alone (and that's a low-ball). Rust may be gaining in popularity (lol), but I would suggest painting it unless you live in a desert with no humidity or plan on storing it in a showroom.

Fixing what is almost guaranteed to be a hole/dent filled body and buying things like seats, gauges, pedals, interior carpeting, etc will eat through your budget quickly. I have seen fully restored old cars like this sell without fucntional engines/trannys for 10k before, and I bet those guys didn't get close to breakeven.

You have champagne taste on beer budget, my friend.


----------



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

the 10k was just for the ev bits after its been restored D:
but iv been reading around and it would cost about 18k to do all the ev bits if i buy everything brand new. id have to find a forklift to to get it to 10k or less


----------



## Hawks (Dec 12, 2012)

That thought occurred to me just as I hit post. You probably meant 10k for EV budget 

I would combine them though. Unless you plan on restoring it and then deciding to go EV or ICE, it would be smarter to go from the ground up with an EV conversion since you have that ability with it, or forget about electric and just restore is normally and go ICE.

What kind of restoration you do changes fundamentally when every pound and every aero mod means more range and performance. Things like lightweight body panels fit into both restoration budget AND EV budget.

I hope you remain on the path to turning this beauty into an EV though, I will get to live vicariously through you during the restoration


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

We built some "RoadWarrior" style cars a few years back. They were all sand blasted, acid treated then neutralized. Afterwards, we coated them with Satin Polyurethane deck coating. 

It gave that rustic-hazardous look while still being weather proof and washable.

iz


----------



## Jesse67 (May 12, 2009)

The great thing is you have very reasonable expectations! You're not asking for it to go 300km or beat dodge vipers in the quarter... 100km/hr and a 50km range should be easy to get but I agree that the budjet might be a bit low. I would think you'll need at least $15,000 for parts. The good thing about old trucks like that is the motors weigh a lot! Everything is solid cast iron so when you get rid of it you're dropping a lot of weight from the truck.

Good luck!

Jesse


----------

